# TV channel on woodworking?



## Soda Pop Cowboy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to Router Forums and new to working with routers. I've heard that there is a TV channel dedicated to woodworking, I looked at my DirecTV channel listing and couldn't find it. Can anyone help? Thanks, Bernie


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bernie, I am not sure if that 'on-line' channel still exists.

Some one may have an update for you.

I don't even have the page bookmarked any more.

There used to be a number of "The Router Workshop" videos on that channel.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

For broadcast TV in the US, best bet will be public television. One of the Chicago PBS stations airs Woodwright Shop, Woodsmith Shop, Tommie Mac and American Woodshop on Saturday afternoon. A check of the web site for those shows will show you the closest station for you. Good luck.
earl


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Soda Pop Cowboy said:


> Hi, I'm new to Router Forums and new to working with routers. I've heard that there is a TV channel dedicated to woodworking, I looked at my DirecTV channel listing and couldn't find it. Can anyone help? Thanks, Bernie


when you first log in look at the blue advertizement , with 2 people in it , that is bob and rick, they have the best stuff for router ect. chec it out the link 

http://www.routerworkshop.net/amember/signup.php?coupon=A6A8AC52CC


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

greenacres2 said:


> For broadcast TV in the US, best bet will be public television. One of the Chicago PBS stations airs Woodwright Shop, Woodsmith Shop, Tommie Mac and American Woodshop on Saturday afternoon. A check of the web site for those shows will show you the closest station for you. Good luck.
> earl


I just moved to Missouri from California. I got those shows in Los Angeles but not in Sringfield. My mind is blown. As soon as I have time I intend to write a stongly worded letter!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

PBS seems to be your best chance of finding some woodworking shows. Each market is different though...in Columbus Ohio we get The American Woodshop, Ask This Old House, and the Woodsmith Shop.


----------



## wvubeerman (Feb 11, 2014)

I am getting ready to ditch directTV and go with a Roku, they offer a ton of hobby programs, including woodworking. Wife might have to pickup a new hobby and I can finally say goodbye to Vanderplump Rules thank god.

Type in Roku and woodworking channel and you can get some websites to go watch tv shows on. I can't post the links to them cause I'm new too:fie:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I suggest you explore YouTube's extensive videos on woodworking. A huge number are available there. You can also get a video downloader, at least for Firefox, and collect the ones you like. I like to review a video or two when I'm getting ready to do anything either for the first time, or if I don't do the procedure very often. The TV shows leave out too many details for my taste, and they tend to gloss over the process. Never been that helpful to me to watch TV woodworking shows.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

wvubeerman said:


> I am getting ready to ditch directTV and go with a Roku, they offer a ton of hobby programs, including woodworking. Wife might have to pickup a new hobby and I can finally say goodbye to Vanderplump Rules thank god.
> 
> Type in Roku and woodworking channel and you can get some websites to go watch tv shows on. I can't post the links to them cause I'm new too:fie:


I just did exactly as you said and got a search result of 0.

On our opening page there is the offer of Router Workshop, one episode per week, 183 episodes total. It is almost exclusively (vertical) table router use with some hand held, to the exclusion of other techniques such as ski use, but we have Harry for that. Some might think it an informercial for the now defunct Oak-Park systems. I did watch it weekly from Aug. 2000 for as long as my PBS channel carried it, but they stopped so they could show another sewing program.


----------



## lymer (Jun 16, 2010)

*create*

Look up Create Tv on the internet. You will find it is a public tv. You may have to put up a antenna to receive it. The station has all the mentioned woodworkng programs several times a day they are repeated.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think the Router Workshop Series is the best way to learn about using routers. At one point in time Rick offered the show on a flash drive in HD but I have not seen that offer for a while now. Many of Bob's jigs have been copied and are being sold by other companies. Sadly Oak Park is no longer building the originals which are simply the best available.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Mike said:


> I think the Router Workshop Series is the best way to learn about using routers. At one point in time Rick offered the show on a flash drive in HD but I have not seen that offer for a while now. Many of Bob's jigs have been copied and are being sold by other companies. Sadly Oak Park is no longer building the originals which are simply the best available.


Although it has been demonstrated many time over on this RouterForums that I am nowhere near up to Mike's league, I want to strongly reinforce what he said, and say that in my personal experience the router Workshop series is a superb introduction to router use.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

mftha said:


> I just did exactly as you said and got a search result of 0.


I just did a google for it and came up with this: Roku

The PBS station in Detroit has several woodworking shows that are "on air" and NOT on cable or satellite. There are 2 PBS channels that are available on an antenna only. If you have a converter to allow reception, you might find it on your local PBS station.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The "CreateTV" channel was recently added to my cable lineup, and it is the main reason why we now have a new flat screen digital TV in the house. We have 4 TVs, but there has been so much junk on all the channels that we've only been watching the news and weather, plus an occasional show or movie, so I saw no reason to upgrade from analog. That is until Create TV came on as a digital only channel. Once I saw what their program lineup was I had to buy a new TV so I could watch it. My wife seems to have found a few digital only stations that she likes, so I'll likely need to replace another TV or miss some of what I want to watch. 

Charley


----------



## Soda Pop Cowboy (Feb 9, 2014)

*Great idea!*



DesertRatTom said:


> I suggest you explore YouTube's extensive videos on woodworking. A huge number are available there. You can also get a video downloader, at least for Firefox, and collect the ones you like. I like to review a video or two when I'm getting ready to do anything either for the first time, or if I don't do the procedure very often. The TV shows leave out too many details for my taste, and they tend to gloss over the process. Never been that helpful to me to watch TV woodworking shows.


Thanks. I have watched several of the videos on youtube but didn't know about the add-on "Firefox video downloader". Thanks again for the tip, Bernie


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I would like to comment on someone's post saying they never learned much from woodworking tv.

I don't think I ever watched it to learn anything. I watched to be entertained like the rest of the telivision I watch.

The only thing you can learn from telivision is the weather - maybe...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> I suggest you explore YouTube's extensive videos on woodworking. A huge number are available there. You can also get a video downloader, at least for Firefox, and collect the ones you like. I like to review a video or two when I'm getting ready to do anything either for the first time, or if I don't do the procedure very often. The TV shows leave out too many details for my taste, and they tend to gloss over the process. Never been that helpful to me to watch TV woodworking shows.


Thanks for the tip, I did know about the down load to be able to save the videos. That will be very useful to me since I only run firefox. :sold:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Fred, The Router Workshop series takes people from the very first step to building really nice projects. This is the best learning tool for working with routers.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

wvubeerman said:


> I am getting ready to ditch directTV and go with a Roku, they offer a ton of hobby programs, including woodworking. Wife might have to pickup a new hobby and I can finally say goodbye to Vanderplump Rules thank god.
> 
> Type in Roku and woodworking channel and you can get some websites to go watch tv shows on. I can't post the links to them cause I'm new too:fie:


Before I do a search, what exactly is Roku?  We have Charter TV and Internet at our house. Thanks.


----------



## rgreen00 (Jan 6, 2007)

You will never regret Roku. I shot DirecTV down over a year ago and enjoyed every minute minute of it. There are several woodworking shows, mainly on blip TV. And literally tons of all age children programs. Only thing you might miss are live programs, but most of the live stuff is available on antenna anyway.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Mike said:


> Fred, The Router Workshop series takes people from the very first step to building really nice projects. This is the best learning tool for working with routers.


Sorry. I was talking about "This Old House, Woodsmith...." There are a lot of programs that only show what you can do and not really how to do it. I watch them and like them.

Very few shows like Router Workshop that are geared towards actual instruction. Now if you want that you must pay like most other instruction. I do wonder at how they structured their deal to keep the tv episodes their own property to sell on there own. I wish I could Netflix them. Haha


----------

